# Nexus 7 Not Charging



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my Nexus 7 delivered earlier today. At first to set it up I had it connected to my computer via USB. I received an alert for the 4.1.1 update but was informed that my battery was too low to run the update. I have since turned it off and allowed it to charge for 2 hours with the wall charger but it still says battery is 0%.









Anyone else experience this??

EDIT: Looks like after rebooting its now showing 15% charge after using the wall charger. Stills seems odd that the N7 would ship with a 0% charge and it would take this long to get to 15%. I'm going to power it off and let it charge for while without using it to see what I get. Hope I don't have a faulty N7 battery after all this wait.


----------



## cgrz (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you using the cable/wall charger that came with the device? I tried charging it with the charger I use for most other devices and it wouldn't charge.


----------



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, using the charger that came with the N7.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Be patient, it takes a while for this beast to charge. Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I just got mine from UPS and already have to send it back! :-! Came with a completely dead battery, charges slow as shit, display has black blotches on all 4 corners and the brightness is horrible. Appears to me as if the glue separated from the screen and glass. Completely disappointed! Will not be buying from Google Play or Asus again. Not only do I now have to ship it back and wait but I have to deal with warranty and Asus. This is not what I incisions when pre ordering day 1. Will post pictures in an hour. Horrible quality. So pissed!


----------



## AlexanderT (Aug 1, 2012)

I had this same problem then I looked at the battery info and I think it was pre-charged but left in standby so that by the time I received it, it was completely dead. Its been about three hours and i'm finally at 17% battery level i'm beyond pissed.


----------

